
Google’s Chrome OS will soon be able to run all Android apps - jflowers45
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/googles-chrome-os-will-soon-be-able-to-run-all-android-apps/
======
mtgx
Hopefully we'll see a lot more ARM-based (and why not, AMD-based) Chromebooks
as well going forward. No need for an Intel monopoly in the architecture
agnostic Chrome OS world, so hopefully Google and its partners won't encourage
it either (as they have so far).

Cortex A72/Snapdragon 820 have Core M-level performance. If Core M is good
enough for a $400 Chromebook, then those are also good for a $300 touch-
enabled Chromebook. AMD's Zen would also bring interesting competition with
quad-core versions for $500 Chromebooks.

